# A16



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Morning guys the a16 is it toll free i am heading to spain


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

No it's not toll free. Toll section starts just past Boulogne. If you are taking it all the way to Paris, a Class 2 vehicle (all but the largest motorhomes) will cost around €30 Boulogne to Paris though you can reduce this by splitting the payment (ie leave the Autoroute, and re-join which, counter-intuitively can save money).

There is a web site dedicated to doing this - a bit like the one we have here in the UK for splitting train journeys into a series of shorter cheaper singles:

http://www.autoroute-eco.fr/

A lot of people heading to Spain will go via Rouen, Chartres, Orleans, Clermont Ferrand etc to reduce the tolls.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

as above.

http://about-france.com/routes-from-calais.htm

Martin


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Tolls*

Cheers guys


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you have a TomTom you can set it to avoid toll roads.
The route via Paris avoiding toll road and then crossing Paris, owing to Parisienne traffic, is slower than the Rouen alternative.
The road from Bordeaux south is also now partly a toll road but if you set your route to go via Pau then take the free tunnel into Spain and Huesca your route should be largely free depending where in Spain you wish to go.

Enjoy everything

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Shug, the A16 down to Rouen will cost you about 11 or 12 euro.
Well worth it!
Otherwise the old road has a few villages where you usually have to slow down at the bottom of hills!
We use both, depending on how we feel. Then tool free to wherever we are going!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How long is the tunnel please. wife is not too keen on them .

cabby


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

cabby said:


> How long is the tunnel please. wife is not too keen on them .
> 
> cabby


The Somport tunnel is 8.6km long.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Morphology said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > How long is the tunnel please. wife is not too keen on them .
> ...


That's good to know, don't trust totom though, we arrived at the French side from Spain instead of going through it. a nice trip when we did it but would not fancy it in this weather.

sue


----------

